# Suche dringend Unterstützung : S5 95U mit DP Schnittstelle und Beckhoff 3100



## tbeeskow (11 Januar 2013)

Guten Tag,

Ich wende mich an dieses Forum, weil wir in unserer Firma ein großes Problem haben!!!

An einer unseren Excenterpressen (250 to) ist eine S95U mit DP Schnittstelle eingebaut. Über die Profibusleitung kommuniziert
diese mit einem Beckhoff 3100 Buskoppler und 48 DI + 24 DO.

Die Beckhoff sitzt ca 3m vom Hauptschaltschrank weg, neben einem op27 in einem Steuerpult! Das op27 ist an die PG Schnittstelle der 95u angeschlossen.

Das Problem:

durch irgendeinen Auslöser hat sich die ganze Steuerung resettet. Alle BF Dioden leuchteten. Nach einem Neustart der Anlage gleicher Fehler!

Das Anwenderprogramm befindet sich auf einem gesteckten Eprom! Ebenfalls habe ich die s5d Datei auf meinem Laptop mit serieller Schnittstelle. Mit diesem kann ich auch per 
Step 5 Urlöschen und Programme aufspielen.

Nach dem Aufspielen des Programms ließ sich die AG und die Anschaltbaugruppen wieder auf RUN bringen!

Jedoch mit der Beckhoff kommuniziert Sie nicht mehr! Die Beckhoff zeigt immer Busfehler!!!

Nach recherche benötigt man wohl das Programm COM Profibus und ein Field PG oder ähnliches mit Profibusschnittstelle.

beides ist leider nicht vorhanden! Die Beckhoff GSD Dateien habe ich zum konfigurien!


NUN meine Bitte,

niemand im Umkreis (+ Maschinenhersteller) kennt sich noch mit dieser Steuerung aus bzw. hat noch die Programme!

Falls sich hier jemand angesprochen fühlt, dieses Problem beherschen zu können und gewillt ist zu helfen kann sich bitte bei mir melden!

Wir sind ein mittelständischer Stanz und Schweißtechnikbetrieb und können momentan nur sehr schwer auf diese Maschine verzichten!
Unsere Auftragslage ist enorm.
Mein Chef ist gewillt es fürstlich zu belohnen!

Dieser Hilferuf ist ernstgemeint!!!

Bitte melden unter folgender Email:

t.beeskow@gmx.de
Die Firma hat Ihren Sitz in 58840 Plettenberg NRW

vielen Dank!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2013)

Ist dieses Software COM Profibus nicht immer dabei wenn man S5 installiert ? Schau mal in der S5-Software in der Menüzeile ganz rechts. Da steht etwas von Programme...


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2013)

*COM-Profibus*

Nein,

COM-Profibus ist nicht dabei. Man könnte mit einem Profibusfähigen Programmieradapter schaun ob die S5 und die Beckkoff-Steuerung überhaupt als aktiver DP-Teilnehmer erkannt werden. Evtl ist dies ja bei einer der beiden defekt. Was für eine Bestellnummer hat die S5?

André


----------



## tbeeskow (11 Januar 2013)

Da ich seit einer halben Stunde zu Hause bin, kann ich die Nummer direkt morgen Früh Posten!

Ich besitze ein sogenanntes MPI/USB Kabel (denke nur für S7) von prozess-informatik und ein PG Uni 2 Kabel für s5.
von daher bin ich Hardwaretechnisch noch recht aufgeschmissen.

Ich habe vor 13 Jahren Elektrotechniker gelernt und bin mittlerweile Betriebsleiter. Mit S5 kenne ich mich noch ein wenig aus, doch bei Profibus hörts auf!
Alle Infos habe ich mir zusammengetragen und erlesen... 

Baugruppendefekt ist nicht auszuschließen, jedoch kann ich dies nicht prüfen!


----------



## UniMog (11 Januar 2013)

tbeeskow schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Das Anwenderprogramm befindet sich auf einem gesteckten Eprom!
> vielen Dank!



Dann sollte das Programm mit der Konfig auch nicht weg sein......
Eprom raus + Batterie raus und Spannung ausschalten ein paar Sekunden warten
Eprom rein und Steuerung einschaltet dann kopiert die CPU eigentlich alles vom Eprom..... sollte dann wieder gehen.

Die Software COM Profibus hab ich ist auch kein Problem....... dazu dann ne PN an mich


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2013)

*Profibus*

Hallo,

wie schon erwähnt wenn alles auf dem EPROM ist sollte es normalerweise auch kein Problem sein. Da ist nicht einfach irgendwas weg. Was ist nach Urlöschen, Spannung aus und Einschalten mit EPROM? Habt ihr die Software für die Beckhoff? Kann man da etwas diagnostizieren? Man kann auch mit Step7 und einem profibusfähigen Programmieradapter  lesen was es für aktive Profibusteilnehmer gibt. Zumindest ging das bei CP5511 / CP5512 so.

André


----------



## tbeeskow (11 Januar 2013)

urgelöscht und batterie raus und dann eprom lesen lassen habe ich schon gemacht!
habe in irgendeiner anleitung von Siemens gelesen, das es sein kann, das die Bus parametrierung nach urlöschen weg ist und nur mit
COM Profibus wieder hergestellt werden kann!

Ich kann morgen probieren mit meinem S7 MPI/USB kabel und Step7 auf den Bus zu schauen, mal sehen ob ich es hinkriege! 

Bin morgen ab 6 wieder in der Firma...


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2013)

*Beckhoff*

ups, grad nochmal durchgelesen.. Es ist ja keine Beckhoff-Steuerung sondern nur ein Buskopf. Da kann man selbstverständlich nur von der S5 aus etwas diagnostizieren und die S5 muss definitiv Master sein. Sollte ja dann eine 6ES5 095-8ME0x sein. Habt ihr eine S7 zur Hand wo man damit den Beckhoff Buskopf testen kann? Gibt es nur die s5d oder auch Dateien von COM-Profibus oder COM ET200?

André


----------



## tbeeskow (11 Januar 2013)

in unserem nicht kleinen ersatzteillager habe ich noch eine beckhoff 3150 (2x) eine S7 313 Dp und eine S7 315 dp und lan.

leider habe ich keine software und schnittstellenmöglichkeiten für beckhoff! dies ist laut handbuch auch nicht nötig da mit COM Profibus und sogenannter GSD Datei von Beckhoff parametrierbar.

es existiert nur das Anwenderprogramm vom Hersteller für die AG mit dem gleichen Inhalt wie auf dem Eprom. der Db1 ist auf dem Eprom und der s5d leider auch nur im originalzustand.
dh. wie beim "nackten" Ag intern gespeichert. So wie ich es dem Handbuch vestanden habe!


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (12 Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
ich vermute mal es geht um Eure Helmerdingpresse. Wenn Ihr eine S7 mit DP Anschluss habt, dann baut doch auf S7 um. Von Siemens gibt eine Anschaltbaugruppe, die es ermöglicht die alte S5 Anschaltung weiter zu nutzen. Ist dann halt an den Profibus angeschlossen.


----------



## tbeeskow (12 Januar 2013)

Wie meinst du das genau? Wie sieht so eine Anschaltbaugruppe aus?


----------



## tbeeskow (12 Januar 2013)

Der Nutzer Unimog hat mir heute schon viel erklärt und weitergeholfen. Danke hierfür auch öffentlich!


Momentan scheitert es daran, das ich die in COM Profibus erstellte Parametrierung nicht ins AG gespielt bekomme. Es mangelt an der Schnittstelle meines Laptops bzw nicht vorhandenem Eeprom Schreiber :-(

Ich besitze nur ein MPI - USB Kabel und dessen Treiber nimmt das Schnittstellen Config Tool von COM Profibus leider nicht an. Unter Step7 funkt das Kabel tadellos.

So ist der Stand momentan.

Ich habe auch rausgefunden das sich die auf dem Eeprom befindliche Profibus Parametrierung durch drücken der Copy Taste überschreiben lässt, es ist nicht auszuschließen, das es in den letzten 10 Jahren keiner gemacht hat!


----------



## Rudi (12 Januar 2013)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich vermute mal es geht um Eure Helmerdingpresse. Wenn Ihr eine S7 mit DP Anschluss habt, dann baut doch auf S7 um. Von Siemens gibt eine Anschaltbaugruppe, die es ermöglicht die alte S5 Anschaltung weiter zu nutzen. Ist dann halt an den Profibus angeschlossen.



Wieso Anschaltbaugruppe für S5 wenn Du eine S7 mit DP vorschlägst ??
Umbau auf S7 ist sicher auch nicht der beste Rat.


----------



## Rudi (12 Januar 2013)

*Hier mal was aus der Siemens Hilfe       
*
*Beitrags-ID:*37444 *Datum:*1996-02-16 

*
PROBLEMBESCHREIBUNG:
*Daten mit COM ET200 Win zum AG95-DP Master übertragen
*ANTWORT:
*Die integrierte DP-Masterschnittstelle des AG95 DP-Master wird mit dem COM ET200 Windows MLFB-Nr. 6ES5895-6SE.2 ab Version 2.0 projektiert.
Um die Daten mit COM ET200 Windows über die PROFIBUS DP-Schnittstelle zum AG95U  DP-Master übertragen zu können, benötigen Sie eine der Anschaltungen für PG/PC:


*Anschaltung**Baudrate**Hinweis* MPI-Karte9,6 KBaud bis 1,5 MBaud MPI-Karte ist bereits in den PG720, PG 740 und PG760 integriert DP12-ISA-Karte 
(CP 5411)9,6 KBaud bis 12 MBaud Für den Anschluß von PG 730, 740 750, 770 und PCs 
 
 Zum Anschluß des PGs/PCs an SINEC L2-DP verwenden Sie die PG-Steckleitung mit der Bestellnummer 6ES7 901-4BD00-0XA0. 
 Das AG95 DP-Master muß immer mit eingelegter Pufferbatterie betrieben werden.
Die Daten werden auf einem 32 KByte-EEPROM (MLFB-Nr. 6ES5375-0LC61) abgespeichert. Hierzu wird das Modul in das AG95U gesteckt und die Daten mit Hilfe der COPY-Taste auf das Modul übertragen. Das Speichermodul ist im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## Licht9885 (13 Januar 2013)

Hallo 



> Wieso Anschaltbaugruppe für S5 wenn Du eine S7 mit DP vorschlägst ??
> Umbau auf S7 ist sicher auch nicht der beste Rat.



Da gebe ich dir recht aber es liegt auf der Hand da ja alles vorhanden ist für den Umbau 

aber aus meiner Persönlichen Erfahrung her denke ich mal das es damit auch nicht getan ist. Ich kenne Kollegen die ähnliche Fehler hatten hier wurde meißtens ein defektes Busmodul und in ganz seltenen Fällen defekte CPU´s nach Tagelanger Fehlersuche getauscht.

Meine Empfehlung CPU und Busstation austauschen gegen Bauteile die ihr auf Lager habt oder die ihr bevorzugt einsetzt.


----------



## Rudi (13 Januar 2013)

Wenn aber die Parametrierung im DB1 fehlt ??
Evtl. noch mal nachsehen ob es nicht irgendwo eine Sicherung gibt. Ist ein DB vorhanden welcher nicht aufgerufen wird ?
Bei uns wurde manchmal eine Sicherung unter anderer DB-Nummer abgelegt (DB10, 100 oder andere Nr.) damit bei versehentlichen Übertragen aus einer urgelöschten Steuerung die Daten noch da sind.


----------



## M_o_t (13 Januar 2013)

Genau, DB1 ist bei der S5 superwichtig wenn eine Kommunikation über DP laufen soll.
Wenn das sd5 komplett ist sollte hier auch der DB1 mitdabei sein. Dieser muß aber glaube ich separat übertragen werden

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## tnt369 (14 Januar 2013)

Shit, war am Samstag in Bottrop und hatte sogar noch ein altes PG740 dabei. Da wäre alles drauf (Eprommer, Com-PB 3/5 ...)
Da hätte ich euch helfen können. Schade, habs leider erst jetzt gelesen...


----------



## tbeeskow (14 Januar 2013)

Ich bin ein ganzes Stück weiter! Genaue Auskunft werde ich morgen mitteilen!!!


----------



## spspapst1 (27 Januar 2013)

Guten Abend!

Wie ist der Stand? Ich habe auch noch eine 095-8ME02 abzugeben für 1200€ + Kirchensteuer.. ähm MWST. 

derPapst


----------



## UniMog (30 Januar 2013)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Wie ist der Stand? Ich habe auch noch eine 095-8ME02 abzugeben für 1200€ + Kirchensteuer.. ähm MWST.
> 
> derPapst



Da kann man mal sehen was der alte Kram kostet..... das ist aber ein gutes Angebot  oder ????


----------



## JoeJo (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
schau Dir mal die Seite 47 an, vielleicht Hilft das Dir weiter.(Parameter DB1)

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/DQzMTM2MQAA_1091098_HB/6ES5%20998-8MD11.pdf

Gruß
Joe


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Februar 2013)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Wie ist der Stand? Ich habe auch noch eine 095-8ME02 abzugeben für 1200€ + Kirchensteuer.. ähm MWST.
> 
> derPapst




Das ist Abzocke.


----------



## mariob (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
nur mal so am Rande, wenn die Batterie im ausgeschaltenen Zustand eingesetzt wird steht die Büchse beim Wiedereinschalten völlig im Wald. Also aufpassen, ohne Batterie einschalten und erst dann die Batterie rein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Rudi (3 Februar 2013)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Das ist Abzocke.



Ist eben der Papst


----------



## spspapst1 (4 Februar 2013)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Das ist Abzocke.



Guten Tag Herr Weiss,

ich finde den Preis ok und wehre mich gegen den Vorwurf der Abzocke. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis. Sind Sie in vieleicht ein Planwirtschaftskind? In der Wüste ist TRinkwasser auch teuer. Eigentlich traurig wenn Sie dem Thread nichts fachliches hilfreiches besteuern konnten.

derPapst


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2013)

Es ist Abzocke.
Ich habe einige von den alten Dingern hier liegen.
Werde diese überprüfen und zu einem fairen Preis dann ggF abgeben.  (um ca 150-300€)


bike

btw: wer sich Papst nennt, hat echt ein echtes persönliches Problem. 
Wo sonxt nichts ist, da muss ein Nick herhalten


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Februar 2013)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> Guten Tag Herr Weiss,
> 
> ich finde den Preis ok und wehre mich gegen den Vorwurf der Abzocke. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis. Sind Sie in vieleicht ein Planwirtschaftskind? In der Wüste ist TRinkwasser auch teuer. Eigentlich traurig wenn Sie dem Thread nichts fachliches hilfreiches besteuern konnten.
> 
> derPapst



Sehr geehrter Papst,

Asche auf mein Haupt. Leider kann ich als Elektrotechniker betriebswirtschaftlich nur mit gefährlichem Halbwissen glänzen, vielleicht könnten sie mir erklären welche Rechnung hier zugrunde liegt die einen Preis von 1200€ rechtfertigt ? 

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst das dies keine 95U ist wie sie an jeder Ecke zu haben ist, auch bin ich der Meinung das für besondere Ersatzteile ein besonderer Preis gerechtfertigt ist, aber 1200€ sind definitiv zu viel.


Gruß
Lars Weiß
(Kein Kind der Planwirtschaft)


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ..um ca 150-300€



Also bei einer Normalen 95U ist der Preis relativ ok, aber mit DP Schnittstelle sind 150-300€ echt billig. Hatte die mal bei anderen großen Gebrauchtteilhändlern angefragt und bin auch bei über 1000€ gelandet..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


P.S. Was war jetzt eigentlich die Lösung des Problems des Themenstarters??


----------



## spspapst1 (4 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Es ist Abzocke.
> Ich habe einige von den alten Dingern hier liegen.
> Werde diese überprüfen und zu einem fairen Preis dann ggF abgeben. (um ca 150-300€)
> 
> ...



wenn du so eine SPS (8MExx) für 150€ verkaufst, dann bist du schön blöd! Ich würde mich darüber auch nicht sonderlich wundern bei dir. Da du Angesteller bist wie ich herrausgelesen habe wäre dies sicher auch ein Privatverkauf. Zum Thema Nick lass mal gut sein. Du musst dich nicht Fahrrad nennen damit ich da gerne mal reintreten würde. Kümmere dich doch um deinen naiven perfektionistischen Delphinfetischist und lass mich in Ruhe.

derPapst


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2013)

Ähm Leute kommt mal runter, wenn der spspapst diesen Preis haben möchte ist das seine Sache.
Ich sehe hier keine Abzocke, es ist niemand gezwungen die Steuerung zu kaufen. 

@Bike, 
wenn du so preiswert Steuerungen verkaufen möchtest, gilt für dich der selbe Grundsatz, den du bei 
anderen ständig abverlangst 'Den Eigentumsnachweis'.


----------



## c.wehn (4 Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich hab mich mal per Mail gemeldet. 

Ich wohne ganz in der Nähe, hab aufjedenfall passende Schnittstellen/Software.


----------



## mariob (4 Februar 2013)

Naja,
eigentlich sollte das hier ja sicherlich auch keine Verkaufs Sinn und Unsinndiskussion werden. Und diese Vordrängelei, kauft Leute, nur kauft bei mir, naja. Das hilft dem TE wenig. Und ich denke das hätte man sich von Anfang an verkneifen sollen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2013)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> wenn du so eine SPS (8MExx) für 150€ verkaufst, dann bist du schön blöd! Ich würde mich darüber auch nicht sonderlich wundern bei dir. Da du Angesteller bist wie ich herrausgelesen habe wäre dies sicher auch ein Privatverkauf. Zum Thema Nick lass mal gut sein. Du musst dich nicht Fahrrad nennen damit ich da gerne mal reintreten würde. Kümmere dich doch um deinen naiven perfektionistischen Delphinfetischist und lass mich in Ruhe.
> 
> derPapst



Ich lade dich gern vorbei zu kommen so wegen treten oder so. 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ähm Leute kommt mal runter, wenn der spspapst diesen Preis haben möchte ist das seine Sache.
> Ich sehe hier keine Abzocke, es ist niemand gezwungen die Steuerung zu kaufen.
> 
> @Bike,
> ...



Also Helmut, wenn es dich beruhigt, die habe ich.
Wenn ich Glück habe habe ich sogar noch die Rechnung von Siemens.
Denkst du im Ernst ich sei so unehrlich, etwas zu verlangen, das ich nicht selbst erbringe?

Ich könnte dir einmal ein gutes Buch empfehlen, das hilft auch dir aus deiner Glaubenskrise.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2013)

Ich bin frei vom jeglichen Glauben, hast du das Buch wenigstens selber gelesen,
oder warum machst du jetzt auf 'Marcel Reich-Ranicki'?


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin frei vom jeglichen Glauben, hast du das Buch wenigstens selber gelesen,
> oder warum machst du jetzt auf 'Marcel Reich-Ranicki'?



Eigentlich nicht.
Noch bin ich , ich 

Ja ich habe das Buch gelesen und viele Millionen auch.
Und das Beste: Es tut nicht weh. 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2013)

Mach es nicht so spannend, was ist es die Bibel.


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mach es nicht so spannend, was ist es die Bibel.



Ja      




bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2013)

Wusste garnicht da du so Bibelfest bist, dann ist dir ja klar das du in der Hölle schmoren 
wirst, der man der dich mit den Dreizack piesackt, wird ich an deine Sünden erinnern.

Dieser Mann mit diesen Dreizack bin ich....


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht da du so Bibelfest bist, dann ist dir ja klar das du in der Hölle schmoren
> wirst, der man der dich mit den Dreizack piesackt, wird ich an deine Sünden erinnern.
> 
> Dieser Mann mit diesen Dreizack bin ich....



Mir und anderen wäre geholfen, wenn du in sinnvollen, zusammenhängenden Sätzen schreiben würdest.
Auch als SUPER Moderator ist Grammatik freeware und darf benutzt werden.

Vielen Dank fürs Gespräch.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2013)

immer wieder gerne!


----------



## UniMog (5 Februar 2013)

Ich hab dem netten *tbeeskow *schon lange geholfen..... Anlage läuft und alles ist OK.... und der nette Papast kann die CPU an anderer Stelle verkaufen


----------



## c.wehn (5 Februar 2013)

Schade, wollte auch 
Aber gut das es wieder läuft!


----------



## mariob (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
nur mal aus sportlichem Interesse, was wars denn?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (5 Februar 2013)

Die 95U gewechselt Prog aufgespielt und schon war die Welt wieder in Ordnung ......


----------



## spspapst1 (5 Februar 2013)

Guten Abend,

ja wenn ich gewusst hätte dass der Threadersteller noch eine entsprechende CPU im Lager hat dann wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen meine für diesen meiner Meinung nach angemessenen Preis anzubieten und hiermit in diesem Forum heisse Diskussionen auszulösen. Alles unter 1000€ netto halte ich für Schnäppchen. Da hat also der Unimog eine fürstliche Belohnung bekommen und hat dabei keine päpstliche Hilfe benötigt.

derPapst


----------



## UniMog (5 Februar 2013)

Der Threadersteller hat ja auch den aller größten Teil der Arbeit alleine gemacht....... ohne meine Hilfe....... und  mir fürstliche Belohnung gegeben....


----------

